# male - weird thing out of penis



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! I was giving Clyde a bath tonight and noticed a dense white solid that has been hanging onto clydes penis. Here's a picture - please give me some feed back! I know he has his boy time but this looks nothing like it. Sorry he wouldn't sit still for me to see it.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I think that may be from his boy time, they sometimes ejaculate. The "fluids" are also somewhat hard to get off fabrics and is the only downside to boys.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah... boy time. Pig gets that, too. :roll:


----------

